# lirc device node not created [solved]

## DrDoverylittle

I install a PVR-150 into my box, following the HOWTO,

but the device nodes never get created.

I am emerging app-misc/lirc-0.8.0-r1.

```

# ls -l /dev/lirc*

srw-rw-rw- 1 root root 0 Jul  1 15:42 /dev/lircd

```

```

# grep -i lirc /etc/make.conf

USE="3dnow 3dnowex X a52 aac alsa asf avi aim -apm directfb divx4linux dv dvd dvdr dvdread -eds encode fame flac ggi gif ginac -gnome gtk gtk2 gpm icq imlib -ipv6 jpeg -kde lirc live qt mikmod mozilla mmx mmx2 mmxext motif mpeg msn mysql nptl nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pda pdflib png quicktime real sse subtitles svga tiff transcode unicode vorbis v4l v4l2 win32codecs xine xmms yahoo xv xvid xvmc"

LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge"

```

```

# lsmod | grep lirc

lirc_i2c               10564  0 

lirc_dev               15332  1 lirc_i2c

i2c_core               23184  8 lirc_i2c,tda9887,wm8775,cx25840,tuner,tveeprom,ivtv,i2c_algo_bit

```

What is going wrong ?Last edited by DrDoverylittle on Tue Jul 18, 2006 3:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DrDoverylittle

```

#dmesg | tail

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61 

bttv: disagrees about version of symbol tveeprom_read

bttv: Unknown symbol tveeprom_read

bttv: disagrees about version of symbol tveeprom_hauppauge_analog

bttv: Unknown symbol tveeprom_hauppauge_analog

lirc_i2c: chip found @ 0x71 (Hauppauge IR (PVR150))

ivtv0: i2c attach to card #0 ok [client=Hauppauge IR (PVR150), addr=71]

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 10

```

----------

## je_fro

I noticed lirc was broken on amd64 with a 2.6.17 kernel. The modules lirc_dev and lirc_i2c would load with no error, but the usual device /dev/lirc/0 was not made. What I did was to grab the source from cvs http://lirc.org/cvs.html and compile it, and replace the modules

Code:

```

speedy lirc # cp drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.ko /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r2/misc/ 

speedy lirc # cp drivers/lirc_i2c/lirc_i2c.ko /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r2/misc/

```

Then I altered /etc/conf.d/lircd

Code:

```

# Options to pass to the lircd process

# LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0"

LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc"

```

Everything's working now  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DrDoverylittle

Thanks for the repsonse, i upgraded from lirc-0.8.0-r1 to lirc-0.8.0-r3

and saw that the bug was a missing equals sign in the rules.

old rules

```

$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-lirc.rules 

KERNEL="lirc[0-9]*",   NAME="lirc/%n"

```

new rules

```

$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-lirc.rules 

KERNEL=="lirc[0-9]*",   NAME="lirc/%n"

```

----------

## je_fro

Yeah, I had the same rules. The lirc_i2c and lirc_dev from the ebuild wouldn't work, but for some reason the cvs ones do.

----------

## infirit

There has been a name change in the bttv driver. See bug 141841 for more info and a patch to lirc-0.8.0.

----------

## bobbydole

i'm having this exact same problem, but i've been unable to fix it. What exactly did you do to fix it?

i've een trying to get the newer testing ebuild of lirc, but it's masked and I can't unmask it.

```
emerge -pv =lirc-0.8.0-r5

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=lirc-0.8.0-r5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-misc/lirc-0.8.0-r5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

package.keywords:

```
cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

apps-misc/lirc ~x86
```

Any body got any suggestions?

----------

## infirit

 *bobbydole wrote:*   

> - app-misc/lirc-0.8.0-r5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
> 
> For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or
> 
> refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
> ...

 It is app-misc without the s   :Wink: 

You also only have to add the ~x86 unless you are on another arch.

----------

## Ian

 *infirit wrote:*   

> There has been a name change in the bttv driver. See bug 141841 for more info and a patch to lirc-0.8.0.

 

Should we expect a new version of LIRC out in the next couple of days or should I go ahead and do it myself?

I'd prefer to wait, but I have to have this computer setup by the end of this week for my dad (I leave for college in less than two weeks), I've been promising him it for over a year now   :Embarassed: .  I'd rather not make a mess of this computer because I won't touch it for, well, ever, hopefully, once it works.

----------

## infirit

Your should unmask lirc-0.8.0-r5.

```
echo app-misc/lirc-0.8.0-r5 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## Ian

I'm running amd64, lirc-0.8.0-r5 is hard masked, not just testing, trying to add that into package.keywords didn't seem to help.

----------

## infirit

Oops , I made a mistale before  :Embarassed: 

The entry in package.keywords should look like:

```
=app-misc/lirc-0.8.0-r5 ~x86
```

The ~amd64 keyword has not been added yet so a ~x86 should be at the end.

----------

## Ian

Can I use the ~x86 keyword on an amd64 system though?  I was pretty sure that's all sorts of bad.

Perhaps I can open a bug to have lirc 0.8.0-r5 marked as testing under amd64?  I don't know the process for that, but if someone could give me a few tips I'd go ahead and set that up later today (if it isn't already happening).

----------

## DrDoverylittle

 *Ian wrote:*   

> I'm running amd64, lirc-0.8.0-r5 is hard masked, not just testing, trying to add that into package.keywords didn't seem to help.

 

If a package is hard masked you need to add it to package.umask, not keywords.

try something like

```
echo =lirc-0.8.0-r5 >> /etc/portage/package.umask
```

do not submit a bug, there is no bug here, just need to understand the system, there will be a reason it is hard masked and not testing.

----------

## Ian

I know there's no bug, but isn't the only way to have a package that's hard masked be marked as testing (or a package marked testing moved to stable) to submit a bug report requesting the change, and of course, any information, such as "I've tried it and there are no errors".

And is it package.umask or package.unmask?  I could swear I've seen package.unmask before...

----------

## _pF_

I'm still having the OP's problem.  I've tried the fixes in this and other threads, read the bug report, but still have no /dev/lirc*.

I'm on 32 bits, using the latest lirc and beyond3 kernel, but the situation was the same with previous lircs and kernels.  I have no lirc_i2c module, just lirc_dev.  My device is hauppauge_dvb.

----------

## Karlhungus

 *je_fro wrote:*   

> I noticed lirc was broken on amd64 with a 2.6.17 kernel. The modules lirc_dev and lirc_i2c would load with no error, but the usual device /dev/lirc/0 was not made. What I did was to grab the source from cvs http://lirc.org/cvs.html and compile it, and replace the modules
> 
> Code:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

this also worked for me (however the /dev/lirc/0->/dev/lirc change was unnecessary for me)

----------

